# WIP - Mokume



## jessf (Dec 31, 2016)

With every new knife comes new challenges. I don't see this slowing down in 2017. I need to up my mokume gane game. I bought some proper brass and copper sheets and cut them up into 38mmx38mm squares. I stacked them 23 layers high and began the heat.




I clamped everything between two large pieces of D2.




Everything worked out and the billet is welded. I can proceed with more heats and flattening out the billet. 




old clampy got a bit too much heat.


----------



## jessf (Dec 31, 2016)

why wait when those heats can come now.














I put the finished mokume back in the forge and closed the door to let it all cool off slowly. I would call this a success. Total work time was 2 hours from cutting out squares to tempering in the forge.


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 2, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing the results!


----------



## camperman (Jan 4, 2017)

Watching with interest
Thanks for the WIP.


----------



## cheflivengood (Jan 4, 2017)

Life gave jessf lemons....and some how he serves up rib-eye. :groucho:


----------

